# New DSLR= Very new user!!



## Lisablueeyes (Dec 26, 2012)

Hmmm My first dslr... I know, I sill need alot of work, but I thught this was an "OK picture' And I do know I should have taken the red ribbon out of the pic.. I did not edit this picture yet..
 And FYI I am a little overwelemed with using dslr... I need to take some classes!!

 Canon T3I




001 by Lisablueeyes10, on Flickr


----------



## QobraKhan (Dec 26, 2012)

It is nice, I am pretty new to dslr's too, in my opinion, the red ornament could be in focus a little more...that it just adjust sharpness on raw file...again, I am new as well, and probably not the best for critiquing...as I am learning myself. But just thought I would give my twin coppers.


----------



## DannyLewis (Dec 26, 2012)

great start looks good to me


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 26, 2012)

The focus/sharpness issue is two-fold:  Lack of DOF (f/5.6 when focused at ~1.5 feet) and a long shutter speed (0.6 seconds... too long to really hand-hold a shot)


----------



## Lisablueeyes (Dec 26, 2012)

480sparky said:


> The focus/sharpness issue is two-fold:  Lack of DOF (f/5.6 when focused at ~1.5 feet) and a long shutter speed (0.6 seconds... too long to really hand-hold a
> shot)




 I am having such a hard time knowing what setting I need to keep my camera on... Hmmm I read somewhere hat i should try and do most of my pic's on  "Av mode" just not sure of the other settings I need to go to!!! H E L P..


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 26, 2012)

Lisablueeyes said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > The focus/sharpness issue is two-fold:  Lack of DOF (f/5.6 when focused at ~1.5 feet) and a long shutter speed (0.6 seconds... too long to really hand-hold a
> ...




There is no one-size-fits-all group of settings.  You need to learn how the aperture, shutter speeds, and ISO all effect the final image.


----------



## Lisablueeyes (Dec 26, 2012)

480sparky said:


> Lisablueeyes said:
> 
> 
> > 480sparky said:
> ...


  Thanks!

Oh boy... Am I in trouble!
 I can't wait to learn all the setting know hows.   But I do need a go to seeting forwhen my  10 month oldgrandson is around! Alot of my pictures from yesterday came out just so so..


----------



## gw2424 (Dec 26, 2012)

I would look at buying a Canon 50mm f1.8 II. It is quite cheap ($100), is quite fast (Aperture of 1.8...How much light the lens lets in to the sensor, and is great for learning (as it is a prime lens...fixed focal length).

Not sure what your settings were but try to bump the iso to 400 for this shot.


----------



## squirrels (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi Lisa,

I'm new to this too! Welcome. Here is a resource I've found helpful on ISO, shutter speed and aperture.

Camera Exposure: Aperture, ISO & Shutter Speed

I can also share a few good beginner books if you prefer to read it from a book (or kindle).

Cherie


----------



## gw2424 (Dec 26, 2012)

I would also check out these people on youtube.

Jared Polin (FroKnowsPhoto)
Matt Granger (ThatNikonGuy)
DigitalRevTV (I warned you)
Dom Bower

They are great resources for information!


----------



## TamiAz (Dec 26, 2012)

I learned quite a bit watching Jared Polin and Matt Granger, the Neekon guy...I love how he says that!


----------



## Lisablueeyes (Dec 26, 2012)

squirrels said:


> Hi Lisa,
> 
> I'm new to this too! Welcome. Here is a resource I've found helpful on ISO, shutter speed and aperture.
> 
> ...



I have the canon rebel t3i for dummies.. I'm thinking I still need  one for super dummy? lol :lmao:

  Thanks for the tips..:hail:


----------



## Lisablueeyes (Dec 26, 2012)

gw2424 said:


> I would also check out these people on youtube.
> 
> Jared Polin (FroKnowsPhoto)
> Matt Granger (ThatNikonGuy)
> ...



 On my way to check this out as we speak!!


----------



## pgriz (Dec 26, 2012)

Lisa, put your ISO at 400, and set your mode dial to "P".  On the side of the lens, set your stabilizer to "on".  Twist the zoom ring on the lens so that it is at the widest (18mm) setting.  Now point your camera to some bright area of the room and half-depress the shutter.  The camera will show you the shutter speed and the aperture it "thinks" you need to get a good exposure.  Let's assume it gave you a reading that looked something like this:  [ 1/4 ][ 3.5 ].  This means it selected 1/4 second at f/3.5.  That aperture is the widest your lens is capable of, and it is in effect "wide open".  The 1/4 sec. shutter speed means you will need to hold the shutter open for 1/4 second to get enough light to have a "normal" exposure.

As Sparky mentioned, that's very slow and you will probably move the camera a bit when you release the shutter.  Usually you want the shutter to be above 1/45 to 1/60 sec to avoid hand-held blur.  Plainly put, there's not enough light to get a blur-free image while hand-holding.   but take the picture anyways.  You'll use it as a reference.

What to do?  You can add more light.  You can increase the lens opening and let in more light (not an option with your lens, as it is already as wide open as it can get).  You can boost the sensor amplification (that is, raise the ISO) so that the sensor can "see" more light - but doing that also amplifies any noise so your picture becomes "grainy".  Just for giggles, change the ISO to 1600 (which is 2 stops-equivalent more light than ISO 400).  Now if you aim at the same scene you shot earlier, and half-press the shutter, the reading should now be [ 1/15 ][ 3.5 ].  The camera has increased the shutter speed to 1/15 sec at wide-open aperture.  Take another picture.  When you download it to the computer and look at it using the DPP software supplied with the camera, you'll see that is probably with lots of "grain", but the image may be sharper.

OK.  Now change the mode dial to Av (which stands for aperture value), and rotate the dial behind the shutter so that the aperture reads [3.5].   If you half-press the shutter, you'll see that the camera has chosen the same 1/15 sec value as before.  That's because as long as you are pointing at the same scene, and you select the same aperture and ISO, the camera will pick the shutter speed that allows a "correct" exposure, which was 1/15 sec.  

Try playing with the "P" mode to see what the cameras recommends as the "right" exposure, and then try and duplicate the same using the Av mode.


----------



## Lisablueeyes (Dec 26, 2012)

pgriz said:


> Lisa, put your ISO at 400, and set your mode dial to "P".  On the side of the lens, set your stabilizer to "on".  Twist the zoom ring on the lens so that it is at the widest (18mm) setting.  Now point your camera to some bright area of the room and half-depress the shutter.  The camera will show you the shutter speed and the aperture it "thinks" you need to get a good exposure.  Let's assume it gave you a reading that looked something like this:  [ 1/4 ][ 3.5 ].  This means it selected 1/4 second at f/3.5.  That aperture is the widest your lens is capable of, and it is in effect "wide open".  The 1/4 sec. shutter speed means you will need to hold the shutter open for 1/4 second to get enough light to have a "normal" exposure.
> 
> 
> As Sparky mentioned, that's very slow and you will probably move the camera a bit when you release the shutter.  Usually you want the shutter to be above 1/45 to 1/60 sec to avoid hand-held blur.  Plainly put, there's not enough light to get a blur-free image while hand-holding.   but take the picture anyways.  You'll use it as a reference.
> ...



WOW! Thanks for the lesson... I will be sure to do this tomorrow "as the light has change now" This is the kind of lessons I'm looking for! Again thanks:mrgreen:


----------



## nathfromslg (Dec 26, 2012)

Welcome to the T3i Club


----------



## Lisablueeyes (Dec 30, 2012)

Woohoo so excited just picked up my new  50mm lense! Can't wait to try it out.


----------

